# What is this crap clustered all over my notification bar?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

This was on my gnex and now this phone.... What app is triggering off these notifications?










Sent from my htc_jewel using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Download Air Push Detector from Market, it will find the app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I had one app do that a while back. Not sure which app it was. I got maybe one push notification a week.


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

wasn't it the Go Launcher that was doing that?


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

no it's not go launcher.
I did have an app doing that as well several months ago on my dx. i removed it and i stopped getting that stuff.. can't remember which app it was though

edit: i remember now. it was one of the apps that gets rid of the ad's (ironic i guess) (adfree i think)
i uninstalled it and switched to adaway and no more ad's.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

dvader said:


> no it's not go launcher.
> I did have an app doing that as well several months ago on my dx. i removed it and i stopped getting that stuff.. can't remember which app it was though
> 
> edit: i remember now. it was one of the apps that gets rid of the ad's (ironic i guess) (adfree i think)
> i uninstalled it and switched to adaway and no more ad's.


Adfree does not do this. Never has.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There are numerous apps out there that do this. This is their version of ads. Should be highly illegal. Follow Cordell's advice.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Download push notifications detector

The Galaxy


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> This was on my gnex and now this phone.... What app is triggering off these notifications?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to troll here, but that is quite possibly the ugliest theme I have ever seen in my entire life. You had to know that nothing good is gonna come out of this reply when I started out the reply with I'm not trying to troll here. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't point that out to you and everyone else in this thread.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

what's the clock widget you are using?


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

dvader said:


> what's the clock widget you are using?


Looks like the Atrix HD clock widget.

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/13/clock-widget-from-atrix-hd-pulled-installable-on-your-device/


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

das7982 said:


> I'm not trying to troll here, but that is quite possibly the ugliest theme I have ever seen in my entire life. You had to know that nothing good is gonna come out of this reply when I started out the reply with I'm not trying to troll here. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't point that out to you and everyone else in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my first thought too, lol


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

YOUR PHONE IS SLOW!!!

Time to upgrade


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

dvader said:


> what's the clock widget you are using?


Its Rings clock in playstore

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

das7982 said:


> I'm not trying to troll here, but that is quite possibly the ugliest theme I have ever seen in my entire life. You had to know that nothing good is gonna come out of this reply when I started out the reply with I'm not trying to troll here. I couldn't live with myself if I didn't point that out to you and everyone else in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really doesn't bother me too much when you're the only person that feels that way. And the theme on xda has over 16 pages..... But thanks for staying on topic.....

Thank you to those who actually helped me fix this problem....










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

dvader said:


> what's the clock widget you are using?


OMC widget

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> That really doesn't bother me too much when you're the only person that feels that way. And the theme on xda has over 16 pages..... But thanks for staying on topic.....
> 
> Thank you to those who actually helped me fix this problem....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Might be nice to actually tell everyone what app was causing it in case it happens to someone else.


----------

